# Barbara Schöneberger "Selbsterstellter Jahreskalender 2015" HQ 12x



## Brian (18 Nov. 2014)

Hiermit erfülle ich gern den Wunsch eines netten Users auf diesem Board 






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2014)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## Kinku (18 Nov. 2014)

Wow, coole Sache!
Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2014)

*Einfach nur SENSATIONELL !!!*











​


----------



## feety44 (19 Nov. 2014)

sehr schön....das neue Jahr kann kommen


----------



## Muki (20 Nov. 2014)

Vielen Dank


----------



## atlantisman (20 Nov. 2014)

lovely share thanks


----------



## neco (3 Dez. 2014)

Brian schrieb:


> Hiermit erfülle ich gern den Wunsch eines netten Users auf diesem Board
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow klasse Beitrag, geile Frau..!


----------



## sam fischer (3 Dez. 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder von Babsi . Wirklich nett !


----------



## MrCap (4 Dez. 2014)

*Vielen Dank für deinen tollen Kalender (hoffe das es 2015 wieder viel von Babsi zu sehen gibt) !!!*


----------



## hoellendisponent (5 Dez. 2014)

danke fuer babsi

gruesse 

hoellendisponent


----------



## fm_s (6 Dez. 2014)

Super Idee, vielen Dank!


----------



## zoras (8 Dez. 2014)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## darude (8 Dez. 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Arbeit


----------



## mikemiller (10 Dez. 2014)

Klasse, danke für die Mühe!


----------



## lorddark (10 Dez. 2014)

Danke für die Mühe!


----------



## FireFreak (10 Dez. 2014)

danke für diese netten kalenderblätter


----------



## Roundandbig (14 Dez. 2014)

schöner kalender


----------



## mankid (16 Dez. 2014)

sehr heisser kalender danke!


----------



## greedy075 (17 Dez. 2014)

Danke für Barbara!!


----------



## pepper25 (19 Dez. 2014)

nice pics von der Schönen


----------



## Leberwurstmann (19 Dez. 2014)

super idee, vielen dank für die mühe!


----------



## stevep (19 Jan. 2015)

wird ein schönes jahr


----------



## Weltenbummler (3 Jan. 2017)

Barbara ist eine sehr begehrenswerte Traumfrau.


----------



## FoxFox (3 Jan. 2017)

Was ne Frau ...


----------



## Andy38 (3 Jan. 2017)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Little Wolf (6 Jan. 2017)

:thx: Danke, eine tolle Zusammenstellung


----------

